# Player near Puyallup, WA looking for gaming group



## Master_of_Squirrels (Aug 31, 2002)

Hello all! I am a 14 year old gamer, though anybody could tell you I roleplay like an adult. I play 3e D&D, but am willing to learn new systems (sorry, I won't play 2e or 1e D&D). I currently own all the TSR/WOTC products, as well as owning the Wheel of Time RPG book, Deadlands d20 (I can play original Deadlands as well), and Call of Cthulhu. If anybody is out there who plays at a gaming shop or on a internet site could help me, e-mail me at: TolkienWarrior@aol.com


----------

